# Jordan: the golfer



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Michael Jordan
A hoop or hole, Jordan can put a ball in it

The other sporting passion in Jordan's life is seen on the golf course.

His pride-and-joy are the award-winning Michael Jordan golf centres in Charlotte, North Carolina and Aurrora, Illinois.

Jordan's obsession with the game often sees him fly across the whole of America just to play a round.

Rumour also has it that he has a putting green in the basement of his house.

Imagine asking Tiger Woods around to your place for a game of golf!

Jordan chips the ball out of bunker
Michael having fun in the sand!

Playing with a handicap of four, Jordan is fiercely competitive, no matter who he's playing.

A famous example comes from the 1992 Olympics.

After losing a match to USA coach Chuck Daly, Jordan was said to be so furious he got up at four o'clock the next morning, knocked on Daly's door and demanded a rematch.

Jordan the basketball player is set for his third NBA retirement in June this year.

But don't be surprised if we see Michael joining the professional golf circuit and teeing off with Mr Woods himself.

And you can be sure he'd give him a run for his money.

Back to top



An all-round genius
Beautiful Baseball
Golfing master

MJ's facts of life



INTERNET LINKS >>
:: Michael Jordan
:: Birmingham Barons

BBC Sport Academy | Basketball | Features | Jordan: the golfer


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

I think it would be nice to see MJ compete as a Golfer & probably beat TW


----------

